# Old Fashioned Candy Cane Recipe?



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anybody have a recipe for old fashioned candy canes? I'd like to make these as our "one sweet" this year.

The recipe I've heard about just has sugar, corn syrup, beet powder (for red color) and peppermint oil. But I can't find the recipe.

Does anybody have access to it?

TIA!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont, but that sounds yummy so im subbing in


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

I went to www.google.com and searched for "candy cane recipe"....there were several with corn syrup.

I'd like to make them without corn syrup, found this recipe:

http://www.allergygrocer.com/id300.html

I found candy canes made with beet powder, for sale, at magiccabin.com

Good luck!


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *townmouse* 
I went to www.google.com and searched for "candy cane recipe"....there were several with corn syrup.

I'd like to make them without corn syrup, found this recipe:

http://www.allergygrocer.com/id300.html

I found candy canes made with beet powder, for sale, at magiccabin.com

Good luck!

That's all I found when I googled also.

It's making them without food coloring-using the beet powder-that I'm looking for. And I'd like to make them instead of buy them-a fun Christmas craft.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I found some plain white candy canes in boxes, and I bought 4 boxes of them!

For making your own, I guess you'd need a lollypop type recipe and candy cane molds?

I have no clue how to make stripes on candy canes, but I've used beet juice in icing to get a nice pink color- I guess you'd substitute beet juice for all or part of the liquid in the recipe to get a nice shade of pink. I don't know if beets would work for a true red without altering the flavor in an unpleasant way. Maybe cranberry or cherry juice instead?


----------



## Niamh (Jan 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I found some plain white candy canes in boxes, and I bought 4 boxes of them!

For making your own, I guess you'd need a lollypop type recipe and candy cane molds?

I have no clue how to make stripes on candy canes, but I've used beet juice in icing to get a nice pink color- I guess you'd substitute beet juice for all or part of the liquid in the recipe to get a nice shade of pink. I don't know if beets would work for a true red without altering the flavor in an unpleasant way. Maybe cranberry or cherry juice instead?

And this is why I love you!







:


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Do you think I could substitute brown rice syrup for the corn syrup or would it look too funky in color? DD is corn free and loves candy canes. It would make me feel good to have some for her. Or, does anybody know where I could buy corn-free candy canes?


----------



## townmouse (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niamh* 
That's all I found when I googled also.

It's making them without food coloring-using the beet powder-that I'm looking for. And I'd like to make them instead of buy them-a fun Christmas craft.









I know! I thought maybe you could modify one of the recipes I shared, or someone else reading the thread could use them. I posted the link to the ones for sale in case you couldn't make them after all and had your heart set on your kids getting them anyway.

I'm making the corn-free ones with the recipe I posted, from allergygrocer.com I am going to try either cherry or pomegranate juice for the red. I'll try to remember to share pics and results!


----------



## crazycat (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babytime* 
Do you think I could substitute brown rice syrup for the corn syrup or would it look too funky in color? DD is corn free and loves candy canes. It would make me feel good to have some for her. Or, does anybody know where I could buy corn-free candy canes?

I have no idea if this would work since I've never made candy, but I found some tapioca syrup the other day that says it can be used as a sub for corn syrup. Maybe someone else is familiar with this?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babytime* 
Do you think I could substitute brown rice syrup for the corn syrup or would it look too funky in color? DD is corn free and loves candy canes. It would make me feel good to have some for her. Or, does anybody know where I could buy corn-free candy canes?

I found some made with molasses a couple years ago at either Trader Joes or Wild Oats, can't remember which but I know it was one of them.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I found some plain white candy canes in boxes, and I bought 4 boxes of them!

For making your own, I guess you'd need a lollypop type recipe and candy cane molds?

I have no clue how to make stripes on candy canes, but I've used beet juice in icing to get a nice pink color- I guess you'd substitute beet juice for all or part of the liquid in the recipe to get a nice shade of pink. I don't know if beets would work for a true red without altering the flavor in an unpleasant way. Maybe cranberry or cherry juice instead?

candycanes are taffy. You "pull" the taffy until it starts to set up, then twist the white and red taffy together into a cane.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Crazy Cat and Treemom! I'll look into both of those ideas!


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

I was searching the internet looking for candy canes w/o corn syrup or refined sugar and finally searched for a recipe (should I get bold enough!). Of course, the answer was right here on MDC







thank you!!!! I feel like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz...."There's no place like home. There's no place like home...."


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiddlemom* 
I was searching the internet looking for candy canes w/o corn syrup or refined sugar and finally searched for a recipe (should I get bold enough!). Of course, the answer was right here on MDC







thank you!!!! I feel like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz...."There's no place like home. There's no place like home...."









Could you post of PM me the recipe, please? Also, does anyone know of a dairy free one or if I can replace butter with earth balance? I have one recipe from allrecipes, but want to try another.


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarasprings* 
Could you post of PM me the recipe, please? Also, does anyone know of a dairy free one or if I can replace butter with earth balance? I have one recipe from allrecipes, but want to try another.

Sarasprings, sorry for the long delay!! I was referring to the recipe mentioned above. I'm just about to try it so I'll let you know how it comes out. I have some beet powder so I'm going to attempt to color half of it with that.

one thing that's unclear to me is how "peppermint flavoring" would translate into peppermint essential oil, which is what I have. I'm guessing the essential oil is much stronger so I'll probably use about 1/4 of what they call for.....in fact I may just add it when it comes out of the pan so the flavoring isn't destroyed in the cooking.

wish me luck and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: I want to try and make some.


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiddlemom* 
Sarasprings, sorry for the long delay!! I was referring to the recipe mentioned above. I'm just about to try it so I'll let you know how it comes out. I have some beet powder so I'm going to attempt to color half of it with that.

one thing that's unclear to me is how "peppermint flavoring" would translate into peppermint essential oil, which is what I have. I'm guessing the essential oil is much stronger so I'll probably use about 1/4 of what they call for.....in fact I may just add it when it comes out of the pan so the flavoring isn't destroyed in the cooking.

wish me luck and I'll let you know how it goes!

Please let us know! My son loved the one we tried, but for next year's taffy party, I want a better recipe.


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

we made a batch yesterday and one today. We used unrefined cane sugar and raw honey and about 5-6 drops of peppermint oil. Yesterday's (cooked to 300 degrees / hard crack) had AWESOME flavor but was not entirely hard--thus a bit dangerous for fillings. but they were enjoyed by everyone and were a luscious golden color and the wonderfully fun quality of stretching to great lengths once warmed up in the mouth.

As I learned the honey requires a higher temp to harden. Today I cooked to 325 degrees. This overcooked the sugar a bit so it has an ever so slightly burnt taste (I also removed from heat and then put it back on, so this may been . The color was much darker, like molasses. But they hardened right up, pulling beautifully into dark twisted canes. I put some beet powder in half hoping it would lighten up a bit as we pulled but no luck. Next time I'll try 310--that may be sufficient; I may also try cane syrup to lighten them up, although the honey is realllly yummy!

If anyone can give advice about using beet powder, I'd be grateful-- it is a tad grainy in there (we can't see it in the darker ones, but someday I hope to be able to make red + golden twisted together).

anyway, will be interested to hear if any others try this recipe and what you have luck with.


----------



## sarasprings (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for that info. I may try to make little peppermint drops using your experience!


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarasprings* 
Thanks for that info. I may try to make little peppermint drops using your experience!

I'm thinking about doing something similar....despite the unrefined nature of the starting sugar, ds got too much of a good thing and we had the rages yesterday afternoon









I'm thinking small is beautiful...they would probably love twisting tiny little candy canes or making tiny little sticks. I'm just determined to avoid the sense of deprivation of what other kids get to eat (including his brother) if at all possible....


----------

